# Unique Celebration of Dia de Muertos in San Miguel



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Spencer Tunick is a US photographer who has become famous for photographing large (sometimes huge) groups of naked people in public places. A few years ago (in 2007) he photographed some 18,000 naked chilangos in the Zócalo of Mexico City. Now he has brought his "art" to San Miguel as part of the La Calaca Festival. Here's an article about the event from today's El Universal: El Universal - Cultura - Spencer Tunick celebra la muerte con desnudos. 
¡Ojo! There are several photos included in the article of the women who participated in the event clothed in nothing but long garlands of cempasuchil flowers.

If nothing else it is a new way to commemorate Día de Muertos - whether or not it is art or voyeurism with an intellectual veneer is another question.


----------

